# Guppy ?S



## hankandfish (Nov 3, 2009)

Im new to aquariums, i have to guppys, one male and female, and 9 or 10 fry, the day i got the fish, halloween, she had her batch, well they are 4 days old and i could swear i see the gonopodium on some of them, could thyis be the gonopodium fin on the males? second ?, is the mother usually more aggressive towards her fry than males, because the mother will chase her fry around more than the male, i know guupies are cannabalistic, but thanks in advance
Hank


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You won't see any gonopodia on 4-day olds. You just won't. You WILL see them in about a month, though.
Females are pretty much always hungrier and more aggressive than the males when it comes to eating fry, yes.


----------



## hankandfish (Nov 3, 2009)

k thanks for the info, it must be the anal fin


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

good luck, we just got about 7 today, cant catch the others to fast and too many plants x


----------



## hankandfish (Nov 3, 2009)

good luck to you too


----------

